# Mixing Decoys



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you guys see any different rates of success when mixing/not mixing brands of decoys?

Just curious to see if people get better results mixing or not mixing.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

There are a lot of guys that mix decoys in their spread and do just fine. A lot depends on how educated your geese are and how you mix the decoys. We have found that it is best not to seperate the different brands. But rather, mix them together. If you can afford it, I would stick to one brand that you know works for you. Paul


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't worry about mixing my FBs, other than the fact it's easier to pick up if the base types are grouped together.

On the other hand, when I put mag & super mag shells out to have the greatest numbers I can generate, I keep them separate from the FBs...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think it hurts the spread but it really decreases efficiency of setup and takedown. Especially if that process is being done with someone unfamiliar with your setup. I have about 5-6 brands of S&B decoys. It's a pain to coordinate heads bodies and stakes. I'd love to buy one brand and be done. That is what I am trying to do with my Canada decoys.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

TrevorB said:


> Do you guys see any different rates of success when mixing/not mixing brands of decoys?


No.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

We run a couple different brands of decoys and kill our fair share of birds.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I see a lot of what we call junkyard spreads around here,a mix of all kinds of decoys, full body,silos,shells,sure don't seem to make the geese not want to commit.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ever look at a field and see a flock of geese that looks entirely the same??? my thought is mix it up FBs shells silos deadlies.... throw a variety out there


----------

